# Well..."now I've seen it all"..



## Jace (Oct 13, 2022)

Not just a perception...or ..as depicted on _The Jetsons  _

On a segment of  the BBC news, last night..

A flying car........oh! Yes

90 minute demonstration in Dubai

X2...To be manufacture by the Chinese..

Cost: $3 million.

Did anyone else see or know about this?


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 13, 2022)

Jace said:


> Not just a perception...or ..as depicted on _The Jetsons  _
> 
> On a segment of  the BBC news, last night..
> 
> ...


Hope they have better luck than the previous tries. 
https://performance.ford.com/enthusiasts/newsroom/2019/09/mizar-flying-pinto.html

The Mizar was by no means the first “flying car”. Numerous attempts were made, starting back in the 1920s. 
The 1947 Convaircar shows some similarities to the Pinto, except that the “car” was built very light weight, out of fiberglass, and powered by the equally light-weight Crosley “COBRA” engine. It also looked a bit better balanced than the tail-heavy Mizar. It too crashed, killing its pilot.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 13, 2022)

Jace said:


> Not just a perception...or ..as depicted on _The Jetsons  _
> 
> On a segment of  the BBC news, last night..
> 
> ...


No and I don't want to see it.  3 million you say.  I say that 3 million could be much better spent doing something with the homeless in every large city of the world.  What about helping the food banks?  The donation to most food banks are down while more and more people are using them.  It amazes me how people waste their money.  I guess we need some sort of social revolution.  Some people's values are in the pig sty!


----------



## Jules (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes, it was on the news.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 13, 2022)

Jace said:


> ot just a perception...or ..as depicted on _The Jetsons_


It seems to me that no matter the technology this could never catch on big.  Too many safety problems with all those flying objects.  Not only to each other, but to all us folks on the ground below.


----------



## Jace (Oct 13, 2022)

Jules said:


> Yes, it was on the news.


@Jules..T Y, well done!


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 13, 2022)

Did you ever wonder why Mercedes persevered with their gull wing concept?


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes, I had heard about it. It reminds me of a helicopter in a car's body. I can see many things that need to be revised on this flying car, such as the 'wings' jutting out. The car would need a lot of clearance for when it lands! Also, what kind of license would be required to drive it? Also, how good are the safety features, and will the drivers need parachutes?, etc.  I think it will take off eventually (excuse the pun), but slowly, and as its price drops, its popularity will increase. Many times, when new technology came out, like calculators, computers, cell phones, they were big, bulky, and expensive. As they became more refined and efficient, and cheaper for the masses, their popularity exploded. Now you can buy a calculator for less than 5 dollars, and a computer for 200 dollars, etc. So if there's money out there, we may be seeing more of these in the skies. But it all depends on which direction the wind blows.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2022)

I can just imagine what happens when they don’t stop for a flying stop light.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2022)

Oh, How wonderful!
What is even more wonderful is that these great innovative minds are engineering
in ways to enhance civilization rather than using this intellect to destroy!

I constantly have nocturnal dreams about flying cars (all over the skies), but the ones
in my dreams have no propellers.
Technology is accelerating at an incredible rate!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2022)

There's a similar post somewhere on this forum in which I posted a YT video. I believe it was this one. Don't remember if the car you referenced is among these since I haven't rewatched the video. My grandson "predicted" there would be flying cars about 28 years ago when he was five years old. He was a car fanatic as a youngster.


----------



## Bella (Oct 14, 2022)

Oh, boy. I can't even fathom the accidents/crashes that are inevitable. Some people can barely manage to drive on terra firma. This will be interesting. It'll be frightening, but interesting. I'll wave from the ground, lol.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 24, 2022)

This is actually a helicopter that was made in India back in the 1940’s (if I remember right), and they made it to look like an elephant.  Maybe we can have our flying cars look like Pegasus……. I would like that !


----------



## brenda (Oct 24, 2022)

Road rage is bad enough.  Imagine sky rage. Maybe leave the friendly skies to the professionals.  



g


----------

